# Hunting, fishing rebound in U.S.



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw this on USA Today and thought it was good to hear that more people are getting outdoors

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012/09/23/hunting-fishing-rebound-in-us/57833252/1


----------

